# Does unemployed lone parent have to pay tv licence?



## cleverclogs7

Quick question.Does a person on loan parent and not working have to pay for a tv licence ?


----------



## woods

http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/*Q. Is it possible to obtain a free Television Licence?*http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/
*A.* A free television licence may be obtained under the scheme administered by the Minister for Social and Family Affairs known as Household Benefits Package. If you qualify for the Household Benefits Package then you will be entitled to a Free Television Licence from the next due renewal date of your current Television licence.

Free Schemes Section,
Pension Services Office,
FREEPOST
College Road,
Sligo
Lo-Call: 1890 50 0000 ext: 8371


----------



## cleverclogs7

Thank you for the info.I will give them a call.
Have a good day


----------



## gipimann

Persons on One Parent Family Payments do not qualify for the Household Benefits Package as described above, so must fund a TV licence themselves.


----------



## ClubMan

woods said:


> *Q. Is it possible to obtain a free Television Licence?*
> *A.* A free television licence may be obtained under the scheme administered by the Minister for Social and Family Affairs known as Household Benefits Package. If you qualify for the Household Benefits Package then you will be entitled to a Free Television Licence from the next due renewal date of your current Television licence.
> 
> Free Schemes Section,
> Pension Services Office,
> FREEPOST
> College Road,
> Sligo
> Lo-Call: 1890 50 0000 ext: 8371


Isn't that scheme mainly or solely for _OAPs_?

Is this of any use?

*                     [broken link removed]                     * 


> If you are aged over 70 you can apply for a free television licence. Application forms for Household Benefits Package (pdf) (Comprising Electricity/Gas Allowance, Telephone Allowance and Free Television License) are available here.
> 
> If you are aged over 66, are receiving a social welfare pension and nobody in your household is employed or receiving Unemployment Benefit or Unemployment Assistance, you may be entitled to a free television licence. Complete an application form available in any post office.
> 
> If you are resident in a nursing home, you may be eligible for a free television licence if you can show that you are responsible for paying the licence fee.


----------



## cleverclogs7

I called up siligo to get the info.Nope have to pay for one.oh well.not a problem .i moved into my new place about 7 weeks ago and a week ago i got a letter in the door about the house not having a tv licence,i honestly didnt even think of getting one as i was setting up electric and gas account and moving boxes in and out and getting the kids school sorted.

well,anyhow it never dawned on me about the tv.so i picked one up yesterday.

thanks guys


----------



## sine-shine

Did you know that you can bring your TV licence from one premise to another. The question I have do I get a refund (pro-rata) if I am leaving the country?


----------



## flossie

Plus you can set up a Direct Debit - €13.33 per month. Makes things a bit easier.


----------

